# Custom Stingray Christmas Gifts



## Callahooney1 (Dec 22, 2020)

Just finished putting these two Stingrays together for my great nephew and his new step sister ( my new niece) for Christmas.  Hers is a 72 Fair Lady frame/fork with some OG parts and repo stuff, painted it Pagoda green like my 64 Ford Galaxie. Teal is her favorite color so it's close. Her nick name is Lady Bug, check out the chainguard. Still waiting for her white banana seat to arrive in the mail so put this seat on for now. Will exchange it when it comes. My nephew's nick name is Moonie, so his is on the chainguard too. His fave color is red, so painted it with Krylon Red Cherry. His is a 71, changed the mag sprocket to a 7 hole chainring to help him with starting his ride. He just learned to ride a week ago. Check out his red pin striped whitewalls. God willing will deliver to them on Christmas  morning. Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 22, 2020)

They will pass them along to their kids.  Bless you my son.  The spirt is within you.


----------



## cowglide (Dec 26, 2020)

very nice!


----------



## stoney (Dec 26, 2020)

Very cool, I hope they ride the heck out of them. So good of you to do.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Dec 26, 2020)

The seats arrived on Christmas  eve, so I changed them out, they looked sharp. My daughter asked them to close their eyes, then we (my wife & I) rolled them into our living room. They loved em, flipped out, yelling "Yes, these are cool!" They took them outside and rode around a while. Made our day to surprise them like that; it was fun!


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 26, 2020)

Those are sharp. Bet they have the coolest bikes in the neighborhood now!


----------

